# Lovely spitter



## longqi (Jun 3, 2013)

Lovely spitting cobra from a surf school in Seminyak

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201081985116317.1073741827.1369191669&type=3&uploaded=7

Was at a bbq when call came
So went there in thongs and shorts expecting a rat snake
Luckily had my backpack
Looked like a tricky rescue because it was in a bookcase behind a big tv screen
But I guided it into the backpack first time
Easy at that stage but transferring it into a bigger enclosure for a few days before we release it way
up North was a totally different matter








GGoing back on Saturday to teach them reptile awareness
They had no idea you get venomous land snakes in Bali


----------



## Bushman (Jun 3, 2013)

Now that's what I call improvising. Catching a spitting cobra in a backpack is no mean feat! Well done.
It's a fine specimen.


----------



## longqi (Jun 3, 2013)

Had to think about it for a while
Used a pencil to keep the backpack open a few inches
Then tickled cobra with a bit of bamboo
Slid straight in no worries at all


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 5, 2013)

God I love the look of Cobra's.

And the fact that they can spit venom is an evolutionary masterpiece


----------



## Jumby (Jun 8, 2013)

Just gorgeous


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 8, 2013)

Great pics, great thread title : )


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 8, 2013)

kr0nick said:


> God I love the look of Cobra's.
> 
> And the fact that they can spit venom is an evolutionary masterpiece



Me to at about 100 metres.

Endeavour


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 10, 2013)

Just awesome snakes. I'd love one.


----------



## Allan (Jul 10, 2013)

What's the size of the retic next door?


----------



## krusty (Aug 10, 2013)

Allan said:


> What's the size of the retic next door?



it looks like a nice big python.


----------



## longqi (Aug 10, 2013)

retic was about 4.5 metres
released in tabanan
really bad attitude 
ungrateful mother didnt like me trimming out broken ribs after it was run over
but healed up well without peritonitis so all was good


----------

